

Designer Carbon Provides Longer Battery Life - michael_miller
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/512961/designer-carbon-provides-longer-battery-life/

======
Xcelerate
Gosh darn it. This is _exactly_ what I do research in! (I do computational
modeling of these things.) But I can't say anything about it online.

Oh well. I'll just say: this is pretty cool stuff and expect to hear a lot
more about it in the future!

